# Spinning setup for tarpon



## basson (Nov 13, 2017)

This tarpon was caught by a $20 spinning reel (not being caught in Tx). Fight it for about 30 minutes. Very impressive memory for a lifetime. I just want to share it with you guys. Appreciate it.:cheers:


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet. I bet that was fun.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

More details please. What type of line? braid or mono? what pound test? Did you get a weight? Lure or bait?


----------

